# Horse Cantering Backwards!



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I saw another vid similar to that. It's pretty amazing!


----------



## IXIjump4joy (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome  My old horse could do that...randomly...much faster...with rearing involved...but uh yah. haha


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

IXIjump4joy said:


> awesome  My old horse could do that...randomly...much faster...with rearing involved...but uh yah. haha


 
****!:mrgreen:


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

The horse in the video looks like he (or she) is super concentrated on doing it.... hes like... okay back foot, front foot, other foot, and now this foot... haha


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

that takes talent, no wonder the horse is going so slow, it really needs to concentrate otherwise it will fall over backwards.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

I kinda feel bad for the horse. But that is really cute and funny


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Why do you feel bad for the horse, Domino?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

What an amazing thing. Well the Spanish horses are bred for classical dressage which takes extreme collection, and that is why it is possible for the horse to do that.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that the equine version of the moonwalk?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

dee said:


> Is that the equine version of the moonwalk?


lol!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

wow.....what an athletic horse (and talented rider)!!!


----------

